# Erectile Problem at 34.



## YoungCouple (Jan 29, 2017)

.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

I would make an appointment with your doctor to rule anything out? How is your health? Do you watch porn?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Maybe your wife is right.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Maybe your wife is right.


Rude! He said that wasn't the case. Be nice.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

prunus said:


> Rude! He said that wasn't the case. Be nice.




How is that rude? He THINKS that is not the problem but he doesn't know. 

It might be the problem and he should not rule that out.

I was giving my comments based on 25 years of marriage. It was rude to criticize my post when I did exactly what he requested.


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

How much porn do you watch? That can affect performance. Also diet and exercise. 

Sent from my E2306 using Tapatalk


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Have you actually consulted a doctor or have you just been hoping it would go away on its own.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Do you go down on her? I expect this could do a lot to help her self-esteem. I've always felt like oral sex is a great way to say "I adore you." Have you looked into medical solutions like Viagra or Cialis?


----------



## YoungCouple (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi, 

I was kind of hoping it would resolve because on some occassions I have no problem, but on other times I can't seem to have a proper erection. I was thinking about consulting though.


----------



## YoungCouple (Jan 29, 2017)

zookeeper said:


> Have you actually consulted a doctor or have you just been hoping it would go away on its own.



Hi, 

I was kind of hoping it would resolve because on some occassions I have no problem, but on other times I can't seem to have a proper erection. I was thinking about consulting though.


----------



## YoungCouple (Jan 29, 2017)

Tatsuhiko said:


> Do you go down on her? I expect this could do a lot to help her self-esteem. I've always felt like oral sex is a great way to say "I adore you." Have you looked into medical solutions like Viagra or Cialis?


Yes. I go down on her a lot and make sure to give her two orgasms each time. However, she wants penetration and sometimes it's erect and sometimes it isn't, which is embarassing during the act. Actually, I got blue pills but I need to consult before I take them.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

YoungCouple said:


> Yes. I go down on her a lot and make sure to give her two orgasms each time. However, she wants penetration and sometimes it's erect and sometimes it isn't, which is embarassing during the act. Actually, I got blue pills but I need to consult before I take them.




You didn't answer - do you watch porn?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Get your ass to a doctor ASAP. Start with your PCP, and then go to a urologist if needed. 

This is a problem that needs to be addressed. It's borderline cruel to let your fiance walk around blaming herself for the problem when you have sat on your ass for five years doing nothing about it. Stop thinking and start doing.


----------



## YoungCouple (Jan 29, 2017)

hifromme67 said:


> You didn't answer - do you watch porn?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. We watch porn together but not often.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Watching a lot of porn can create these issues as well as self esteem issues and an unrealistic expectation of excitement that may not be there in real life sex. I think that's because porn can be highly focused on a single perspective or fetish and real people rarely have sex that way (but I'm no expert there).

Also medications and stress can impact erectile function. You worrying about her worrying about you can kill an erection. Just the same as a woman's orgasm can be impacted by any number of things and intrusive thoughts or feelings.

A sex therapist would be a very good idea. I picked one based on a podcast I heard - she seemed bright, perceptive and highly qualified. She nailed a few issues immediately and I didn't even see what was in front of me (testosterone will do that  ).

Of course a PCP or GP is essential too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenyaone (Jan 26, 2017)

Quilt kills self-esteem and this have great negative impact to erection. Work on this, and things will improve tremendously. 

Sent from my TECNO-H3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

YoungCouple said:


> Yes. We watch porn together but not often.




When you watch porn together are you able to get an erection and finish? Do you watch it alone and MB?

Porn causes ED and a ton of other stuff. I would really recommend against it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

It's probably physical and mental issues causing this. 

It could have started as a physical issue and perhaps now that's on your mind the symptoms may worsen. 

Could it be a performance anxiety? 
Could it a comfortability or trust? 

The more you worry about losing erections, the more it happens? 
And the more it happens, the more you worry about your wife possibly cheating in the future? 

I think a real, honest chat with your wife about what's going on might help cure some of the anguish for you both. Clear the air and the worries. 

If things don't improve still, investment in a good sex therapist would be another option. 



Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

hifromme67 said:


> When you watch porn together are you able to get an erection and finish? Do you watch it alone and MB?
> 
> Porn causes ED and a ton of other stuff. I would really recommend against it.
> 
> ...


This is what happened to an ex of mine. He was addicted and couldn't have real sex anymore because of his porn use. It was awful. Needless to say it became a huge issue. 

Sent from my E2306 using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Agree with get to a doc. Have your T levels checked. Rare for men your age to be low here but it DOES happen.


----------

